# Please help!! My leopard tortoise got chewed by a dog



## Mosaicmom (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, I live in a rural area in South Africa, my 4year old tortoise (leopard) escaped from his enclosure this morning and our 3 month old pup got hold of him. He broke tiny pieces off his shell at the ribbed edge just above his head and left leg, he also has a couple of "scales" missing around his top edge and some on his bottom shell too. He has slight bleeding on all the lines on his shell where he got hurt, and the edge above his head is jagged and bleeding a bit. He doesnt have any injury on his body, legs head and tail are all fine. I am very worried because there is no way I can take him to a vet soon. We are in the middle of nowhere! I cleaned him and washed him in Dettol, similar to betadine I think? He is in a clean box in my room for now. It doesnt seem as if any of the wounds penetrated the shell, apart from the bits broken of in the front. I am desperate for feedback, I can't stand feeling so helpless. Is there any way that I can help him?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome
Without a vet visit I think you have pretty much done all you can. You cleaned the wound and use a cleanser ( antibiotic). Since there was no damage done to the extremities, I think now all you can do is wait and see, keep it clean and watch for infection.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 5, 2012)

If you could post a picture or two, it would give us a clearer picture of the problem, but try to keep the chewed areas as clean as you can. I think I would cover the chewed areas with an antibiotic ointment also.


----------



## ascott (Jan 5, 2012)

I would keep him in a quiet place and restrict your handling for awhile...he has been traumatized from his near death encounter. Stress would be my number one concern due to the general mellow temper if this species.

I would offer warm water soaks once a day just to assure hydration remains good...I also would make sure to move him to an area that you can offer increased temps while he is recovering...I would not let his temps fall below 83-85 f as the increased temps will aid in his healing....also be sure to offer the soakings in clean warm water and follow up with keeping the affected areas clean as you have described....

Good luck and Welcome to the Forum...we do love pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Mosaicmom:

I'm so sorry this happened to your tortoise! Do what has been suggested and be sure to keep the flies off the tortoise.


*Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!*

What would you like for us to call you?


----------



## Mosaicmom (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!! I will take some pics and upload. The only antibiotic cream I have is Bactroban. Will it be ok to use that on his shell? I know its safe to use on cats but that doesnt help much. Also would three times a day be sufficient to clean the wounds?


----------



## Mosaicmom (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the answers! I feel like I might cope now, Yvette.


----------



## JoeImhof (Jan 14, 2012)

This happened to my Russian female 2 years ago, a dog attack. Vet had me put the betadayne on twice a day for a few weeks. Use a toothbrush to scrub the shell with the betadyne.

Mine made a full recovery - good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2012)

JoeImhof said:


> This happened to my Russian female 2 years ago, a dog attack. Vet had me put the betadayne on twice a day for a few weeks. Use a toothbrush to scrub the shell with the betadyne.
> 
> Mine made a full recovery - good luck!



Hi JoeImhof: Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 14, 2012)

Mosaicmom said:


> Wow, thanks for all the answers! I feel like I might cope now, Yvette.



Bactoban is fine, a good topical antibiotic. I think the main thing is to keep flies away or they can lay eggs in the wounds. If they can get into your house, then cover the tort's wounds, even with masking tape, between treatments.
Keeping the tort on newspaper is a good idea for now. Keep him warm too.
good luck!


----------

